# Bellator signs Hieron for season 4 tournament



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

> Jay is a fantastic signing for us at 170 pounds,” Bellator Chairman and CEO Bjorn Rebney said in a release. “Jay is a world-class fighter with serious talent. I can’t wait to see him back on national television competing against other top fighters where he belongs. He is a spectacular addition to our upcoming Season 4 welterweight tournament


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Bellator-Signs-Hieron-for-Season-4-Tournament-28202


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats a pretty good signing for Bellator. I think Hieron has the best chance out of any other WW in Bellator to beat Ben Askren and his ridiculously good wrestling.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Good pick-up for them. I love the mix of vets, and young guys Bellator brings to the table.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Great signing.

I'm still picking Askren to beat him. He's unbelievably talented.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hope they didn't break their pocketbook on Heiron here.. he's pretty overrated IMO..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree. He isn't bad, but he doesn't live up to the hype in my opinion.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think this is a good move for Hieron. Big fish small pond. In the UFC Heiron might break the top 10 but IMO never the top 5. In Bellator Hieron is a big deal and I think it will turn out to be to his advantage.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hieron is good, but i predict he will have Huerta's fate.

Roger went into this season the same way: big name, with a good background and he didn't deliver, even though he gave us good fights.

I don't see Hieron beating Askren. No way!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree that Hieron probably won't beat Askren but I do see him winning this tournament. Honestly I think it was a mistake for Strikeforce to let him go. Bellator is going to benefit from this!:thumbsup:


----------

